# Marbles



## fifer

Why does the Saunders slingshot company advise not using marbles on their slingshots?


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

They can occasionally shatter, and if they do, it can be lethal.


----------



## treefork

I assuming its a liability issue. Glass shards when they break. Marbles are great ammo.Use with common sense and you will never have an issue.


----------



## fifer

Thank you for your reply, I appreciate it. So, the Saunders company put that on it's packaging to cover for themselves apparently. I am surprised that so many folks use marbles if they are so dangerous.


----------



## fifer

Common sense would be to wear safety glasses and not shot marbles into a hard surface I reckon, Thanks for the replies!


----------



## BrotherDave

I'm confused. Saunders sells "glass ammo" for slingshots. Doesn't that mean marbles?


----------



## pop shot

Yup.


----------



## crapshot

barnett sells a hard rubber 3/8 ammo if this helps


----------



## harpersgrace

Saunders glass ammo is a little more durable than your standard dollar store bag of marbles, also marbles tend to be too light for most Saunders band sets which will cause them to wear sooner. 
Short of shooting at brick walls and rocks I have never found marbles to be all that fragile myself. Just use common sense and don't reuse any that show chips or cracks.


----------



## NightKnight

I am in agreement with HarpersGrace. Standard marbles can be quite fragile. The Glass balls that Saunders sells are much more durable. I have accidentally hit concrete with them, and they barely had a mark on them.


----------



## fifer

I was wondering about the weight factor of marbles as well, Again.. thank you for your intelligent replies, much appreciated! Where do they sell Saunders glass ball's??


----------



## NightKnight

Well, I dont see the ones I bought before, but here is what appears to be the same thing that I bought before, but from Daisy:
http://www.amazon.com/Daisy-8383-Visibility-Glass-Slingshot/dp/B000N8J0EQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360344301&sr=8-1&keywords=Glass+slingshot


----------



## fifer

Thanks Admin, These are the correct size for a Falcon 2 pouch as well, Wonder what the weight of them compared to regular marbles is? When I but some I'll post my thoughts, Cheers


----------



## fifer

I found glass marbles 2 lb bags at Hobby Lobby for $2.99 they are 14mm as well. The Daisey ones on amazon are $5.00 for 9.6 oz. I think I'll check them out...here's the link http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/14mm-iridescent-clear-decor-round-glass-marbles-729434/


----------



## NightKnight

Keep in mind that not all glass is equal. That is what we were getting at earlier. I have dropped standard marbles before and had them crack...


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Its not the glass shattering that i would worry about. , any type of marbles will not perform well in a Saunders stock tube set, even dollar general marbles make great ammo for single flats, or light tubes. If you are shooting cans, glass shrouds are not something to worry about. I've been able to shoot them over and over before having to discard them. They have to hit something harder than a soda can to shatter, i would be more concerned with ricochets, but they are no worse than steel shot.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Stay away from decorative marbles, they are the ones that shatter easily,dollar generals can still shatter, but not easily.


----------



## fifer

Wow, You all have so much more experiance than I do when it comes to slingshots no doubt. I guess I'll stay away from deco marbles now as well, Thanks..


----------



## crapshot

me lost me bloomin marbles


----------



## fifer

crapshot, I lost my marbles years ago!


----------



## treefork

fifer said:


> I found glass marbles 2 lb bags at Hobby Lobby for $2.99 they are 14mm as well. The Daisey ones on amazon are $5.00 for 9.6 oz. I think I'll check them out...here's the link http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/14mm-iridescent-clear-decor-round-glass-marbles-729434/


I have been using these for years and they work GREAT! Give them a shot and see. Buy the luminescent clear ones for flight visibility.They even better when they go on sale for 50% off.


----------

